# Fine Molds Millennium Falcon



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Guys.


This kit is without a doubt, the BEST model kit I have had the pleasure to build.However their are a couple things I would like to fix. The Cockpit interior.
I want to modify it to more acurately reflect "the full size set" as seen in "The Empire Strikes Back".I know that the kit is based on the 32" Falcon and not the 5' version.Their are many differences. Are there decals available? Blueprints of the real set Falcon Cockpit(as again, Seen in Empire)? Based on the references I have, The actual "dash board" should be shortened and the seats, ETC..moved closer the Windows.

Any Thoughts?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

not the cockpit, but you might find this interesting.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=173639

I think I found the perfect lighting solution for the main engine

cheers,
Lou


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

This is the kit I'm currently working on the most, and I have to say I've never cursed a sci-fi kit for having TOO MANY parts.

The parts go way beyond what is necessary to convey the detail.
I know about undercutting of molds etc... and I'm saying at least 100 parts could have been intergrated onto other surfaces with no loss of detail.

Everything does fit beautifully and the quality of the detail is superb.
I personally though wish that they had based it on the larger falcon model.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> This is the kit I'm currently working on the most, and I have to say I've never cursed a sci-fi kit for having TOO MANY parts.
> 
> The parts go way beyond what is necessary to convey the detail.
> I know about undercutting of molds etc... and I'm saying at least 100 parts could have been intergrated onto other surfaces with no loss of detail.


I haven't started on mine yet but, after seeing some of the build-ups already done, I'd have to agree. While AMT over-simplified a great deal of the surface detail, FineMolds seems to have taken it to excess in the opposite direction by making each and every greeblie a separate part that must be dealt with. Still, I don't think we'll ever see another styrene Falcon with that level of detail, so I'm not complaining too much.



ClubTepes said:


> I personally though wish that they had based it on the larger falcon model.


I agree to a point, but my only real "quibble" is that bulbous "toilet float" detail on the starboard sidewall just forward of the cockpit; it just seems too "out of place" and too obvious, regardless of whether or not it was on the actual filming miniature.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Believe it or not, I really enjoyed putting all those parts on the Falcon! It gave me an Idea what the ILM Model Makers went through. I too Like the 5' Falcon, But after building this replica of the 32" Ship, I am begining to like it more than it's big brother. I wonder what the reasoning was behind Using the 32" ship And not the 5'. MR used The same model. Possibly Lucas would only allow access to the Smaller Falcon???Again , no complaints here. This model is a beauty right out of the box! Just for my own, I want to do more to the Cockpit.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Beatlepaul,

I have built graphics into the original full sized cockpit plans for the purpose of upgrading the cockpit of my AMT falcon to the original set. I have not finished as I have scraped the original cockpit from the AMT falcon and am replacing with a new on of the correct size.

Here are a few pics of the cockpit and console. They can be used as simple decals or used firstly as a template to build the cockpit and console out of plastic(or anything else) and then apply the graphics as a deal or clear plastic overlay. 

I did these test builds in paper, so they are by no means the best they could be.

first test build




























Console with graphics test














































I did the graphics at 1200dpi, so the photoshop jpegs are big, they need to be resized for the FM falcon. You are welcome to them, if you can rebuild the whle cockpit.

Ozzy


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Can you post those files?


----------



## ozzy (Apr 21, 2006)

They are available for free download at:

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/cgi-bin/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=44905

Again these are in the original format that i worked on them in. They need to be resized. I am no graphics artist so I have no experience with graphics software. If anyone can size them to the AMT and FM size I would be happy to have them hosted for everyone to use.

PS: Even though I spent four months resourching the graphics to get them correct, I have found one or two details that are not right. I am going to correct this.

Here is a closer look at the detail and a pic of the gun turret graphics as well.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Wow Ozzy!*

Those look great!


----------



## ozzy (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi drew, how ya been doing! Finaly got them done a few months ago. Could have done with your help towards the end, but lost track of you.

Hope all has been well.

Ozzy


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Beautiful work, Ozzy, thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

Excellent stuff ozzy, thanks for posting mate !
May drag the ole cutaway down from the loft and have a pop at some point 

Go easy


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ozzy (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys.

I have included a RAR file at the link above with resized graphics for the AMT, the back wall is 3.45cm in size. 

Regards

Ozzy


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

They look great OZZY!!


----------



## ozzy (Apr 21, 2006)

Look forward to seeing your cockpit finished BeatlePaul

Ozzy


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I'll post pics when it's finished OZZY. Your Custom Cockpit will make a Huge difference. I am collecting more film photos for references.The Falcon, Like the Jupiter 2,Seaview Has a varity of looks.It seems if I Make it like the Full Scale cockpit, It wll not match up to the 32" model anymore. Just picked up the book Star Wars 365 days. Cool Pics of the Falcon in there.I am also finishing up a Custom Police Spinner for a gentleman I sold it to.


High Regards.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey guys,
I thought I'd barge into you topic with a picture of my just finished FM Falcon.
Seen here trying to escape Hector the giant space Chihuahua.

sorry it's so dark, but when I use the flash, it washes out the lighting

Tis a shame I already had the cockpit buttoned up before your excellent postings. I almost want to crack it open to do a renovation, but there are too many kits lined up behind it waiting to be built

Cheers,
Lou


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Looks great.

I'm really looking forward to building this kit. The last few models I've completed have called for a clean off-the-assemblyline look, so it'll be fun to work on something that requires a bit o' grunge.

:thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Impressive lights and paint job, Lou :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzy (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice Lou, I hope to one day build my very own, an hpoefuly as nice as yours.

Beatlepaul, a few folks over at SSM, forum just used the graphics as decals and cut them down to fit the console and side walls of the FM falcon. You loose some of the detail but they lookd great anyway. Some were even light with fibor optics, which the FM cockpit lends itself to.

Either way, rebuilding or enhancing existing, im looking forward to seeing what you do.

PS: I also have a 3gig woth of reference pics of the falcon. Most of it is for the ANH Falcon but i have a lot for the 32" as well. And many reference shots for the cockpit and sets.So give me Hoy is ya need somthin in particular.

Good Luck

Ozzy


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Just got mine last week and - wow! It's amazing to look at all the little bits on the dozen or so trees and think that they all go onto the body of that ship.

To put the 900 or so pieces in perspective, I spent 3 hours on the landing gear assemblies last night - the 7 skids amount to 63 pieces! 

Some of the pieces are just impossibly small - some as small as 1mm x 2mm. Despite my best care, several of them have already disappeared into the rug. The good news is that since there are so many of them and they're so small, you can make your own replacement greeblies from the sprue and other miscellaneous bits of leftover other small parts.

I put fiber optics in the cockpit, about 30 or so strands left over from and old "The Enterprise Incident" kit.

I'm looking forward to weathering this puppy!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

So what are the measurements of this kit in inches?

I know it's 1/72 but that doesn't really help me.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

It's 17 inches long and 12-1/2 inches in diameter.

If only they hadn't included the individual rivets to be glued on one at a time!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks! (Though isn't the MFalcon almost as wide as it is long? )

I know it sounds like a lot of parts(based on the reviews I've read), but then I can't imagine it having more parts then some of the old 1:700th scale battleships I used to build as a kid.

Anybody remember those little gems? *Not only did they seem to have 100's and 100's of parts, but they were incredibly tiny too!*

Somehow they still seemed fun at the time.

Is it possible we were more patient as kids then we are now?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ilbasso said:


> Just got mine last week and - wow! It's amazing to look at all the little bits on the dozen or so trees and think that they all go onto the body of that ship.
> 
> To put the 900 or so pieces in perspective, I spent 3 hours on the landing gear assemblies last night - the 7 skids amount to 63 pieces!
> 
> Some of the pieces are just impossibly small - some as small as 1mm x 2mm. Despite my best care, several of them have already disappeared into the rug.


 

*Never take from sprue until ready to glue!!!! *


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ilbasso said:


> Just got mine last week and - wow! It's amazing to look at all the little bits on the dozen or so trees and think that they all go onto the body of that ship.
> 
> To put the 900 or so pieces in perspective, I spent 3 hours on the landing gear assemblies last night - the 7 skids amount to 63 pieces!


Have you finalized and attached the skids yet?

I just came across this 26 piece accuratizing kit that re-creates the skids as seen in the very first movie(the one released in '77, "A New Hope" I think is the proper description these days).

It also comes with greeblies to cover the additional bays that would be uncovered by going with the original landing gear design.

Check it out here:

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/cfstore/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=876


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> *Never take from sprue until ready to glue!!!! *


Unfortunately, that is what has happened every time! It usually happens when I'm trying to sand or trim off excess plastic from cutting it off the sprue. Once, I was picking up a piece in the tweezers to glue it into place, and it launched over my shoulder and across the room. Another time, a teeny greeblie slid down the fuselage before I could get the glue on it, and it fell through one of the big holes in the hull and onto the rug. I am seriously considering putting down a drop cloth under my work area, but several of the pieces have flown off farther than it would cover.

I have taken to pressing a piece of masking tape up against the piece before I cut it from the sprue. On occasion, I have to use a folded-over corner of tape to hold a part against the hull while I glue it in place. Some of the pieces are so small that you have to just glue them flush against the surface - there's not enough piece to support a mounting pin.

I realized I have been getting headaches from working on this every day - both from squinting and from clenching my teeth!!


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Have you finalized and attached the skids yet?
> 
> I just came across this 26 piece accuratizing kit that re-creates the skids as seen in the very first movie(the one released in '77, "A New Hope" I think is the proper description these days).
> 
> It also comes with greeblies to cover the additional bays that would be uncovered by going with the original landing gear design.


Thanks for the link - looks like that is for the AMC/ERTL ship, which is slightly larger than the Fine Molds. I think I'll be happy with what I have right now!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Ooops! You're right, I'm wrong.

Sorry about that!

I would be surprised though if a conversion kit like it for the Fine Molds kit isn't in the works if not already on the market.

I can't imagine that a lot of people wouldn't prefer to see the Millenium Falcon as she was seen in the first Star Wars theatrical release.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

You can count me in as one of those guys who like the Original 5' Falcon over the 32". Having said that however , I really appreciate FineMolds putting out the kit that they did.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

I think that for the people who put this thing together, you can use part numbers as inside jokes. Just say "C28" or "C29"...

Good news tonight is that I didn't lose any pieces!


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

For those of you who want to see how many greeblies there are on this thing - here's a "time lapse" series of the construction of the upper hull, rear quadrant. 

Starting first with the "naked" hull, photos were taken after about every 90-120 minutes of construction time (usually after each page in the instruction booklet):


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

beatlepaul said:


> You can count me in as one of those guys who like the Original 5' Falcon over the 32". Having said that however , I really appreciate FineMolds putting out the kit that they did.


Same here. I went with some friends yesterday to see the _Star Wars: Where Science Meets Imagination_ exhibit at the California Science Center, and it was great to finally be able to see the Falcon up close after 30 years of seeing it in the films.


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Well I haven't built a Falcon since '80 I decided I was going to fiddle with an AMT version (lighting , ect) before I started on my $200 FM version.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I have the old AMT ERTL Falcon. I am thinking about making into a more accurate version of the 5' Falcon. Anyone know if Falcon kits still produces those "side walls, Cockpit parts"?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

beatlepaul said:


> I have the old AMT ERTL Falcon. I am thinking about making into a more accurate version of the 5' Falcon. Anyone know if Falcon kits still produces those "side walls, Cockpit parts"?


The site says "Last Updated: 07/17/06", so...I'd say send Jack an e-mail.

The other alternative is through the Starship Modeler store. They have two aftermarket kits available--one contains sidewalls, some detail parts, and a photo-etched engine grille, the other is landing gear and landing gear bays. Currently, only the landing gear/bays set is available, so you'd have to contact John or Linda at Starship Modeler to inquire about status on the sidewall set.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> The site says "Last Updated: 07/17/06", so...I'd say send Jack an e-mail.
> 
> The other alternative is through the Starship Modeler store. They have two aftermarket kits available--one contains sidewalls, some detail parts, and a photo-etched engine grille, the other is landing gear and landing gear bays. Currently, only the landing gear/bays set is available, so you'd have to contact John or Linda at Starship Modeler to inquire about status on the sidewall set.


 Thanks for the info brother!


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

I highly recommend the 9" Streetglow LED strips for the engines. (see the thread at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=173639&highlight=auto+zone) I couldn't find them at AutoZone but I ordered them online from the Streetglow site. They fit the engine well perfectly and the put out a LOT of light. I cut little slots at the rear ends of the side walls and stuck the ends of the strips through the slots - you don't even need to glue or tape the strip into place. I put a frosted piece of clear sytrene behind the engine grille to diffuse the light, and I coated the inside of the engine compartment with aluminum tape.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> The site says "Last Updated: 07/17/06", so...I'd say send Jack an e-mail.
> 
> The other alternative is through the Starship Modeler store. They have two aftermarket kits available--one contains sidewalls, some detail parts, and a photo-etched engine grille, the other is landing gear and landing gear bays. Currently, only the landing gear/bays set is available, so you'd have to contact John or Linda at Starship Modeler to inquire about status on the sidewall set.





beatlepaul said:


> Thanks for the info brother!


You're welcome; always happy to help when I can!


----------



## ozzy (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi beatlepaul, I am currently working on my scratch parts for the AMT 5Foot build, I am considering casting the parts, if I am happy with the quality, however I have never done this before (scratch built nor casted). 

I just got the left side done and primed last night,



















This may take a while though, I have a lot of scratch parts to do, I hope to have them all done (All side panels, Engine grill and jet parts, engine deck, and exaust wells, cockpit and cockpit tube( just the flat interior surfaces, to be decaled with graphics), excape pods, and some other surface details parts.) by June. I only have weekends to do it and it sems I get one part done per weekend.

If you are interested, (When the reference material gets to you) maybe you could help me out? and we can get a build done faster.

You know anything about casting???

Ozzy


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I got ripped-off Lou, mine didn't come with those fancy-schmancy blue engine grilles, just boring ol' grey plastic  .


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll be glad to make you some of those blue grilles - $50 for a set, less if you supply the masking tape


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I was fishin' once and caught a blue-grill...tasty :tongue:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Ya Ozzy!!!

Brother I would be glad to help you out! Unfortunatly, I don't know anything about casting.However this is the perfect place to find someone who does! If not we can learn it! Your build is looking fantastic. 

High Regards.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's a peek with the flexible LED strip installed, and then lit with a frrosted piece of styrene covering the engine compartment.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

ilbasso said:


> Here's a peek with the flexible LED strip installed, and then lit with a frrosted piece of styrene covering the engine compartment.


 VEEERY COOOOL!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Guys.

Well I modified the cockpit on my Falcon to better reflect the Full size set. As Other Falcon builders are aware, the Cockpit as is ,is off. So I chopped the console down, Scrach built some additional details and using OZZY's fantastic graphics,I have a better Falcon!!!!!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Very cool.

I'm really looking forward to building this one myself.


----------

